# How to calibrate test Kits?



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

I just purchased a new API Nitrate test kit. My old API, <6 months shows 5ppm of nitrate. The new API shows 40. I am assuming the OLD one is wrong. Correct assumption? How do you know if a test kit is accurate?


----------



## Elohim_Meth (Nov 4, 2007)

Here you can read about calibration: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/f...83545-calibrating-test-kits-non-chemists.html


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks!! Exactly what I needed.


----------

